

Show HN: A portal to share mnemonic learning hacks and tricks - nanospeck
http://www.spellogram.com

======
nanospeck
@zoidb I agree, there could be multiple answers. I'm eager to know if there
are any other frameworks that you suggest I can use. My intention is to have
the voting and badge system of SO and the easy collaboration system of
Wikipedia (which uses MediaWiki framework). Instead of the MediaWiki framework
I like TiddlyWiki but it'll take a long time for me to integrate voting and
badges system into it. May be I'll do that once this idea of mnemonic building
is validated. So this was the quickest safe path (tried and tested framework)
I could follow to validate my idea. Do you have any suggestions?

------
zoidb
Nice though I'm now sure if I like the stackoverflow format for this. This
format works extremely well for quickly getting to a single concise answer via
search but will these answers index well in search engines? Also where in
stack overflow you are typically looking for the single, best answer for this
there can often be more than one valid answer.

